# Strongstown,Pa



## justsuzy (May 1, 2013)

Indiana county (Strongstown)found 5 small ones yesterday. My husband runs heavy equiptment and is in Bentlyville,Pa(Washington county) called at lunchtime he found ME a stash. lol he thinks I owe him for finding them.


----------

